# Recomendación para armar unos 3 vías para karaokes



## ArKanGeL1973 (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola gente, buenas noches. Estuve buscando por todas partes unos parlantes para armar unas cajas con driver bomber db200 y tweeter selenium st-304. El tema es que realmente publican cualquier cosa como buena y después termina siendo una porquería  . Obviamente no dispongo de mucho dinero .... Asi que tampoco soy muy exquisito al respecto . Quisiera saber si alguien sabe de alguna marca que rinda bien como para hacer animaciones de karaokes... Sería principalmente para música y voces los parlantes y tendrían que llenar el rango de graves, ya que tengo medios altos por demás ...... Los voy a utilizar con una consola potenciada SKP Combo V de 100w rms x canal. En MercadoLibre consulté hasta volverlo loco al vendedor de unos X-Sound que con respecto a frecuencias y sensibilidad que acusa, andarían más que bién _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-438415495-woffer-xsound-12-pulgadas-ala-de-tela-500-watts-_JM_ .... Pero alguien los conoce? En una de las respuestas me dice que tiene 120db de sensibilidad..... no será mucho?
También me dijeron de unos Apogee que rendirían bien para el uso, pero tampoco los conozco.
Me conviene de 15" o con 12" puede andar bién?
Bueno, mas o menos dispongo de unos $600 para la compra. Espero me puedan ayudar ya que tengo una animación para las fiestas y me gustaría que suene bién.
Muchas gracias por su tiempo y consejos gente. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2012)

Con 600$ no tienes muchas opciones que digamos.
Estuve viendo la página del vendedor y me huele feo, muy feo, por ejemplo los autostéreos *BOSHcarr*  

Yo te diría que compres *1* parlante y lo ensayes tal ves se pueda conseguir algo aceptable.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973 (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola fogonazo. Es verdad lo del capital a gastar .... Pero es lo que hay.... Además tengo que sumar el divisor. con lo que gastaría unos $800 en total. La consulta es para saber si de ser ciertos los datos de los x-sound me pueden llegar a rendir bien..... 
También hay unos jahro _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-440872784-woofer-jahro-15-pulgadas-300-wrms-nuevossolo-efectivo-_JM_ que no llegan a los $300 pero de solo 88db.
También están estos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-442815170-parlantes-jahro-de-15-_JM_ no se que tal serán estos.....
Como se venden tantas cajas armadas con... por ej. jahro pero en relación rendimiento precio dejan mucho que desear mi consulta es para quien haya adquirido algún parlante importado/nacional que rinda bien en un costo asequible. GBR, Jahro, AmericanVox, Apogee, X-Pro, X-Sound, Zebra, SKP, ..... Entre estas marcas tiene que haber alguno que rinda aceptablemente para karaokes en salones de no mas de 100 personas. Si alguien tuvo una buena experiencia con algún parlante económico, agradezco la data.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2012)

Un parlante "Medianamente Decente" puede llegar a 102 db como mucho, así que 120 es en extremo exagerado.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973 (Dic 10, 2012)

Hemmmmmm...... _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-438739964-parlante-campana-de-chapa-15-pulgadas-s-1501-200w-_JM_ 
Que se yo... jajajaja


----------



## ArKanGeL1973 (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola gente, como andan. En mi interminable búsqueda de lo bueno y barato encontré estos SKP de 15"  http://www.skpaudio.com/eng/product-detail/68/wf-1525.html    Tiene los parámetros en la página pero desconozco si son parámetros aceptables o muy malos.... Me dan otra manito? Gracias por su ayuda.!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2012)

> Sensitivity: 96.5dB



Este es un rendimiento mas "Terrenal" y coherente.

¿ Cual es el valor ?


*Edit:*

En parlantes NO existen los milagros, un parlante económico va a sonar como un parlante económico, puede que el sonido sea aceptable, pero no esperes la perfección.
El conjunto Gabinete-Parlante es la pieza mas importante en la cadena de audio el mejor amplificador del mundo con parlantes "Mediocres" va a sonar "mediocre", en cambio un amplificador de media calidad con buenos parlantes va a sonar "Bien".

Moraleja: _Antes de comprar mira que cosa comprás y como suena._


----------



## ArKanGeL1973 (Dic 14, 2012)

El valor es de $429.... Acá está.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-436899574-parlante-woffer-skp-1525-250-rms-500-watts-retira-ya-_JM_
También me gustan por la respuesta en frecuencias (según está publicada)  del Apogee, pero tiene menos sensibilidad y no encuentro por ningún lado parámetros....... a $329 en oferta.....
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-442875618-parlante-woofer-apogee-250w-rms-ala-de-tela-94-db-_JM_ huy..???? Lo aumentaron que Hs.De.Ps!!!!!!!! Bueno, $359........ lo compré.
...........


----------



## gustavo dani (Dic 28, 2012)

un poco tarde... les comento que arme 2 cajas de 3 vias, de 12 pulgadas con esos parlantes xsound, un driver fenolico y un tweeter de titanio. y la verdad que suena barbaro, y el woofer a pesar de que en su momento lo pague $100 suena bien, le di 250 wrms y se la bancaron bastante bien. tiran buen golpe..


----------

